# I suppose I have to do this.



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

No one has been bothering me about making a thread like this, but it sort of bothered me that I didn't, for some inexplicable reason.

I've been lurking here for slightly longer than I've been registered, so that's... 3 months. I hear us INTPs tend to be lurkers. I don't understand how some people manage to do like 50 posts a day, I don't tend to have much to say, really. Guess I'm a strong introvert. I like the "Thanks" function, though, since it lets me agree with something without making a completely redundant post saying "yeah, what *insert user name* said."

I never know what to say in these intro-posts; ask me to tell you about myself and I freeze up and forget everything I have ever done, where I've been and what I like. Sorry.:mellow:

I found out about the mbti through Livejournal, where there was a question about personalitytype which mentioned the MBTI by name. Of course I googled it, being the curious person that I am, and here we are (after taking the test about 10 times to make sure I was really getting the right result).

Right now I'm roadtripping through Sweden, so if I manage to not answer for a couple days, that's why. Fortunately we found a hotel with WiFi this time.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Sybyll and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Sybyll. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations

I'm Mr Sue, how do you do?

What people do here does not totally represent who they are IRL. For me, i can function in a way that is quite contrary to how i am IRL and express things i wouldnt otherwise be able to.
Thanks for the intro. :laughing:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Sybyll,it's nice to meet you:happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Sybyll, welcome :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Sweden? Sick.

Got any photos to share of your travels? :happy:


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Res said:


> Sweden? Sick.
> 
> Got any photos to share of your travels? :happy:


Hah, tell me about it; they don't understand norwegian, but I mostly understand what people here are saying. It's incredibly annoying. 

Sorry, no pictures. There's not much to see, really (I got dragged along, actually, this was _not_ my idea). Swedish spruce-forest is like the most boring thing ever, and that's what you mostly see when you drive around in this country. Picture rows and rows of completely straight, tall spruces. That's what I think of when I think of Sweden.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Sybyll. Welcome to PersonalityCafe. I'm glad you decided to make an intro post. It's easy to be overlooked if you don't post a lot. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy your trip! Might as well, I mean, you already got stuck going apparently, even if it is only spruce trees as far as the eye can see. :happy:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Sybyll said:


> Hah, tell me about it; they don't understand norwegian, but I mostly understand what people here are saying. It's incredibly annoying.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures. There's not much to see, really (I got dragged along, actually, this was _not_ my idea). Swedish spruce-forest is like the most boring thing ever, and that's what you mostly see when you drive around in this country. Picture rows and rows of completely straight, tall spruces. That's what I think of when I think of Sweden.



Well, I'm amazed you understand yourselves, why can't all nordic countries just speak Swedish? ;D


I hear you're envious of our mighty trees! Fear them! FEAR THEM I SAY!


Nah, just joking around. Welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy Sweden (well, except for the spruces of course).


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You'll do just fine here.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Sybyll said:


> Hah, tell me about it; they don't understand norwegian, but I mostly understand what people here are saying. It's incredibly annoying.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures. There's not much to see, really (I got dragged along, actually, this was _not_ my idea). Swedish spruce-forest is like the most boring thing ever, and that's what you mostly see when you drive around in this country. Picture rows and rows of completely straight, tall spruces. That's what I think of when I think of Sweden.


Hmm.. That makes me wonder what a society would be like where everyone spoke a different language and customs. Pure chaos or love for our differences?

Hah, dragged along? I'm sure after living in that part of the world for most of your life I'm guessing, everything around you seems boring. But for someone like myself who has never experienced one inch of Europe, "dragging along" to Sweden sounds damn fine to me! That forest you described sounds like an awesome introspective spot.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

A haiku for you:

Hope you're having fun
On your road trip through Sweden
Sybyll I welcome you


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome
...​


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

*W*elcome​*t*o​*P*ersonalityCafe


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Sybyll said:


> No one has been bothering me about making a thread like this, but it sort of bothered me that I didn't, for some inexplicable reason.
> 
> I've been lurking here for slightly longer than I've been registered, so that's... 3 months. I hear us INTPs tend to be lurkers. I don't understand how some people manage to do like 50 posts a day, I don't tend to have much to say, really. Guess I'm a strong introvert. I like the "Thanks" function, though, since it lets me agree with something without making a completely redundant post saying "yeah, what *insert user name* said."
> 
> ...


Greetings Sybyll! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. Its always nice to see a member making an intro.roud:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Sybyll said:


> I've been lurking


welcome

kitty for you


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Res said:


> Hmm.. That makes me wonder what a society would be like where everyone spoke a different language and customs. Pure chaos or love for our differences?
> 
> Hah, dragged along? I'm sure after living in that part of the world for most of your life I'm guessing, everything around you seems boring. But for someone like myself who has never experienced one inch of Europe, "dragging along" to Sweden sounds damn fine to me! That forest you described sounds like an awesome introspective spot.


Hm, yes. I hadn't thought about it that way. But yes, Sweden is a lot like Norway (and also, you know, just next door...), except with less mountains and tidyer forests. And cheaper food.

My point was, really, that I hadn't seen much that I wanted to take pictures of (yet).


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Velkommen. roud:


----------

